# Nirvana seeds



## Budda_Luva (Feb 7, 2008)

how quick do they usually deliver to the states and wth hell are stealth deliverys


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

Depends on the time of year and how they feel, at one point it was sick fast now i read all the time nearly one month, its really hit or miss


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 7, 2008)

three weeks for mine to come


----------



## rollingafatty (Feb 7, 2008)

i live in the US, took 8 days for my payment to get there....waiting for them to 
send my seed.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 7, 2008)

damn well i juss ordered mine today so lets see hwo long it takes for them to get here now


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 7, 2008)

they already recieved my payment 2-7-08


----------



## darth maul (Feb 8, 2008)

i just ordered today as well will you guys posted.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 8, 2008)

i juss woke up and checked my e-mail tey are on step number 5 with my order


----------



## jutdaman22 (Feb 8, 2008)

i was wonderin. I live in the US is it safe to order seends online from that nirvana site?? any way i will get in trouble


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 8, 2008)

*the most I have seen and heard happening with seeds is a very sad note in the mail, meaning they grab the seeds before they reach you. I think its pretty safe you can t really get in trouble for ordering them, how they gonna prove they are your if you never get the package. n e ways i ordered from nirvana for the first time , i usually order from the doc, but not shipping here any more  they recieved my payment same day and shipped on 28th of january still no sign of em yet but I have had an order from amsterdam seeds take 2 months b4, i thought for sure they where seized. You just take ur chances. I asked nirvana appx delivery time they said 1 week up to 2 months just depends, thats a pretty broad time frame, just sit back smoke and wait, hopefully they will reach u. *


----------



## jutdaman22 (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright. Thanks Man


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 8, 2008)

well lets see imma keep postin updates to give everybody an idea how long its gunna take for a delivery to the US today they just hit step 6.... 2-8-08


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 9, 2008)

finally hit step 7 today now lets see hwo long they take to get from amsterdam to Illinois U.S....2-9-08


----------



## Blaboy21 (Feb 12, 2008)

i orderd mine on 2-07-08 and they shiped on 2-09-08 so ill post when i get mine deliverd to GA.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

my first order got here in 10 days..im waitin on an order now its goin on 3 weeks


----------



## Florida Blooms (Feb 12, 2008)

So this is my first time ordering. =) I just placed an order for 10 Big ones. I'll keep you up to date to what happens... maybe even start a journal.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

Florida Blooms said:


> So this is my first time ordering. =) I just placed an order for 10 Big ones. I'll keep you up to date to what happens... maybe even start a journal.


what did you get? I got some fem snow white headed my way


----------



## Florida Blooms (Feb 12, 2008)

Regular Big Bud =) 10


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 12, 2008)

Im on 13 days from delivery with no seeds yet


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

Florida Blooms said:


> Regular Big Bud =) 10


Nice..goin for yield? you see nirvana has big bud crossed with northern light? i wonder what thats like


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 13, 2008)

got my beans today, actually about 5 minutes ago..17 days from shipping notice. Not to fast but they are here. Already put to germinate lol i waste no time


----------



## Florida Blooms (Feb 13, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> Nice..goin for yield? you see nirvana has big bud crossed with northern light? i wonder what thats like


Yea, i am going for yield. I got a 400 watt MH/HPS system... I am going to be working with Miracle Grow Moisture control soil... and regular tap water with no ph tester.... And no nutes until they can handle the miracle grow mix.
I'm a nub... but it just takes time to get all the things you need.


----------



## arpee79 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im planning on ordering from NIRVANA in about 2 weeks , man I hope it makes it its gonna cost about 80$ with no Freebies ..Seems like nirvana is the top of the list ..I've done research on Bean Banks and they keep coming up .


----------



## BenSmokin (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

This is my first post! Sorry if this is a noob question, but do you have the seeds delivered to your house (in U.S.) or an alternate drop location? Should I be paranoid about having them delivered to my home? Thanks!


----------



## Florida Blooms (Feb 15, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post! Sorry if this is a noob question, but do you have the seeds delivered to your house (in U.S.) or an alternate drop location? Should I be paranoid about having them delivered to my home? Thanks!


I learned from Caligirl that all they can do is send a "sad" letter. I mean there is no way to prove you ordered the seeds. As long as you're not obviously a grow house... you shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 15, 2008)

one week today and i still have no seeds


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 15, 2008)

i heard they are either hit or miss. though they are the best so far right guys?


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2008)

Everything that comes from out of the USA has to stop at customs,then it needs to be brokered,if they ship UPS or FEDEX the brokerage time is just a few days,if its the USPO brokerage can take months.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 15, 2008)

yes you can order with cc and yes if you do order with cc it has to be the same adress on the cc that you are sending it too.to me I would rather costoms get my shit than not get anythig in the mail because I was scared to use my card.if it ever came up somone stole my cc.but usually when you go with a good company you get your shit.it seems to me they like it better that way they get there money immed.and you can track your shit immediately.it took gypsy nivana 5 days killer fucking strans.hope I helped.


----------



## mookie (Feb 15, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> yes you can order with cc and yes if you do order with cc it has to be the same adress on the cc that you are sending it too.to me I would rather costoms get my shit than not get anythig in the mail because I was scared to use my card.if it ever came up somone stole my cc.but usually when you go with a good company you get your shit.it seems to me they like it better that way they get there money immed.and you can track your shit immediately.it took gypsy nivana 5 days killer fucking strans.hope I helped.


Nirvana allows you to use different bill/ship addresses. SeedBoutique does not unless you specify in the notes


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Use a pre-paid Visa gift card if you want to use a credit card to order seeds. Then shred it after you get your order.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 17, 2008)

so do some of you order from nirvana and have it delivered to your house where you grow?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 20, 2008)

well im still sensimelia 2-20 Update so whats the news about u guys


----------



## vertise (Feb 20, 2008)

My current grow journal is Nirvana PPP and Snow white both feminized. I love them, but the PPP takes a closer eye to get it right. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46002-second-grow.html


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im on 13 days from delivery with no seeds yet


 
20 days with no seeds yet


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2008)

You order direct from Nirvana or via a seed bank? Also it was Nirvana and Nirvana gypsy boutique right? Took me 10 business day every time I order from Nirvana with weekends about 14 days.They arent stealth though my packs were taped inside abirthday card lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered directlt through Nirvana I guess, the site RIU supports....They have always sent my stuff, now Im starting to get weary, but I think they will come​ 
anymore Im going with bc seedking( i ordered from them and got my shit in a week)​


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah I havent order from nirvana in awhile the last year or so they got figured out and loose half thier orders. I do like Paradise seeds and like it or not wwms lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 21, 2008)

vertise said:


> My current grow journal is Nirvana PPP and Snow white both feminized. I love them, but the PPP takes a closer eye to get it right. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46002-second-grow.html


WTF does that have to do with the topic?


----------



## vertise (Feb 21, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> WTF does that have to do with the topic?


the topics nirvana seeds right.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 21, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> so do some of you order from nirvana and have it delivered to your house where you grow?


..







..












..


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 22, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> so do some of you order from nirvana and have it delivered to your house where you grow?


I have it delivered to my Cardboard apartment


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I got my shit tonight....22 days later


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm growin some Nirvana Northern Lights and Sensi Skunk at the moment. Luckily a shop in London called Shiva (Seeds : Shiva Head Shop) sells them so you just walk in with cash, and walk out with your seeds.

Sunday - Got 10 Nirvana Northern Lights seeds.
Monday - Put them all in a wet paper towel in warm room.
Thursday - 8 seeds sprouted 5mm roots so I planted them.
Friday (today) - 1 more seed sprouted 5mm roots so I planted it.
Saturday (tomorrow) - Will plant the 10th seed - sprouted root is only 2mm long today.

I paid approx £17 for the Nirvana Northern Lights. The seedlings are only a day or two old but they're all looking strong. I recommend Nirvana.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah but wait until you see all the differences in your NL when they flower. In matter of fact I bet you won't have 2 that are the same


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

zekedogg, which strain did u get from Nirvana?

as long as i get some fat potent buds i'll be happy


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

420 said:


> zekedogg, which strain did u get from Nirvana?
> 
> as long as i get some fat potent buds i'll be happy


Yeah im the same way basically,

I got White Rhino, Jock Horror, White widow and Ak-48


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

nice u've got quite a collection 

i'm baked now. too baked to write anything intelligent


----------



## vato loco (Feb 22, 2008)

wich one of thoses seeds will give off a strong odor zekedogg
if u know

cuz im planing on buying the same ones very soon


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

vato loco said:


> wich one of thoses seeds will give off a strong odor zekedogg
> if u know
> 
> cuz im planing on buying the same ones very soon


not sure never had them before


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 22, 2008)

Im lining up my list of greenhouse seeds to get next..Im gonna go with Great white shark,white rhino and the new lemon skunk and if I get soem males Im crossing whatever I have and calling it Fuck You Bud mmm mixed unknow creations from amsterdamn breeder stock lol


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

yo i want to try some of that Fuck You Bud once u've made it


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

placed an order on 2-22-08

barneys farm blue cheese 5pack fems
white label white widow 5pack fems
original lowryder 10pack reg
with two freebies
northern lights x skunk 5pack fems
crystal skunk 5 pack. reg??? i think.

let you know when i get em, delivery is to michigan, ordered with credit card.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 23, 2008)

2-23 in the morning still no seeds im hopin i get them today we will see


----------



## GatorsGrow (Feb 23, 2008)

Does Nirvana send the packages with U.S. mail or a private service like UPS or Fedex?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

the send international standard and international signed for..... the mail man brings em.

i have ordered from drchronic and received my packages within 7 days from ordering, unfortunatly, he does not ship to usa anymore.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 26, 2008)

Juss got my MISTY BABIES TODAY 2-26 there gunna be my buddies 18 days from ship


----------



## Blaboy21 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just got my blue mystic today 2-28 17 days from shiped with weekends not too bad but lets see how the seeds do


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 1, 2008)

recieved order place by greendot credit card today, 8 days from order to michigan.


----------



## GerryWanna (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know how long it takes to ship. BUT! it took them 7 days just to put my seed order together. Nirvana just confirmed my order was shipped yesterday.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 1, 2008)

damn doctor u got all ur stuff pretty quick i wish i got all mine that fast


----------



## Peg (Mar 2, 2008)

Just ordered some Hindu Kush today from Nirvana. Used credit card and sent it to my app. under another name. Not too worried because if it gets fucked you can just deny everything and say the cc was stolen. Non the less I'll post times so we can at least keep a record of times for order sites. Have fun growing everyone!


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 3, 2008)

Bean day
Nirvana ====> North Texas 9 days from ship!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 3, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Bean day
> Nirvana ====> North Texas 9 days from ship!


isn't it fun?


----------



## chronic420 (Mar 3, 2008)

what'd all of u use??


----------



## vertise (Mar 4, 2008)

this is my PPP from nirvana seeds. Its Pure Power Plant. I posted pictures on this site in the harvest curing section. Some one seems to think that my PPP is actually Purple power. Purple power however is not what i ordered, but i personally think its legit Pure Power plant. What do you guys think. Did nirvana screw up my order. 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/54706-top-cola-purple-ppp-harvested.html


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 4, 2008)

chronic420 said:


> what'd all of u use??


http://www.Nirvana-shop.com 9 day del time mid-USA & 
cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds ordered 3 days ago.
Used this bank to get greenhouse & Dutch-Passion Seeds.

**will edit upon reciept of second order.**


----------



## Hobutash (Mar 4, 2008)

what do ya'll think of using my cc?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 4, 2008)

Hobutash said:


> what do ya'll think of using my cc?


i use a greendot that is under MY name..... if your gunna order seeds i wouldn't worry about your credit card company thinking anything is out of the ordinary.... it won't show up as a seed order on your invoice.... i won't even show up as a seed bank.


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived in the great state of Texas 13 days after I paid with CC. Apparently it was mailed from France, which is less suspect for seed shipping. Master Kush and Skunk Special. Anyone tried either?


----------



## Chuck721 (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered 11days ago and they got here today,not the healthiest looking seeds though


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 5, 2008)

well i ordered from them and it took about 3 days to reach step 7


----------



## baddawg (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, I am fairly new to this site as well as the hobby we all are here for. I did my research, bought my materials, set up grow space, and finally ordered seeds. I ordered from Nirvana after reading many positive things from this site and others. Order date 2-1-08, shipping date 2-3-08. It is now March 5 and no delivery. I sent email they replied 10 days ago to sit tight and order is forthcoming. After reading some of the posts Maybe 4 weeks is no so bad. 

Is planetskunk still shipping to US?


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 5, 2008)

got my snow white today, great stealth, 17 days form order.


----------



## vertise (Mar 5, 2008)

miggzeh said:


> got my snow white today, great stealth, 17 days form order.


your gonna love your snow white. growing it now


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 5, 2008)

how are you finding it? easy? picky? made clones yet?


----------



## vertise (Mar 5, 2008)

miggzeh said:


> how are you finding it? easy? picky? made clones yet?


Its in my journal. Its really easy. Have no clones cause i have no space. Its a hearty plant packs the weight on tremendously towards the end. The trichomes are intense. Its my avatar.


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 6, 2008)

niiiiiice.

You got me excited now, my first grow with good genes gauranteed, usually planted bagseed


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 6, 2008)

miggzeh said:


> niiiiiice.
> 
> You got me excited now, my first grow with good genes gauranteed, usually planted bagseed


 
hahha me too
i cant wait to get my jock horror


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL SAME HERE FIRST DECENT STRAIN HAHAHA and damn vertise ur snow white is lookin smokealicious


----------



## Taylor (Mar 6, 2008)

does the stealth delivery for nirvana have a return address? like would it say amsterdam anywhere on the mail or international? im tryin to get some early misty from them.


----------



## vertise (Mar 6, 2008)

mine had a amsterdam return stamp or something like that. cant exactly remember


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine came from Paris  a friends from Prague.

An easy way to stealth them and probably why they take a while, My theory is they are sent off to a catcher, as its legal in europe to send the seeds, then they are re-posted to the final destination so as not to say "Hey I could be dodgy, I'm from Amsterdam."


----------



## arpee79 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Well I ordered mine form NIRVANA SEEDS ( 10 White widow and 10 Jock Horror )on the 2-25-08 and took exactly 12 days to West Coast Cali . All thats needed is to see how many Germ, and how many females i get ...will keep you guys posted . I aslo recieved with my purchase sommething useful ,nice little Cool gift .*


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 7, 2008)

Taylor said:


> does the stealth delivery for nirvana have a return address? like would it say amsterdam anywhere on the mail or international? im tryin to get some early misty from them.


Dont worry man ull get ur seeds juss wait till the day comes and it comes in the mail so when u see it u will knoow its urs


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 8, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. 9 day del time mid-USA &
> cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds ordered 3 days ago.
> Used this bank to get greenhouse & Dutch-Passion Seeds.
> 
> **will edit upon reciept of second order.**


**Nirvana**
Put 3 White Rhino and 3 Hindu Kush to germ, so far all 3 WR are above ground(100%), two HK have peeked out of the ground. Odd considering the WR beans were about 1/2 the size of the average sized mature seeds(That had me concerned).


----------



## rkm (Mar 9, 2008)

I just ordered Papaya, Citral, Jock Horror and Bubblelicious. Second order from them.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 9, 2008)

jus ordered some early misty from them for the first time and if i like what i see i will order from them again. ill keep posted on if they germinate well.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 9, 2008)

rkm said:


> I just ordered Papaya, Citral, Jock Horror and Bubblelicious. Second order from them.


what state? and how long did it take to ship?


----------



## pipster (Mar 9, 2008)

I ordered top-44, only 1 out of the 10 germinated. Its now 8", and doing great. I ordered White widow 3 wks ago, havnt rcvd as of yet, I live in the USA. Hopefully th WW, will germ alot better. Vegging 125w CFL, flowering 400 HPS

Peace


----------



## pipster (Mar 9, 2008)

This was my 2nd time buying bean from Nirvana, 1st time I rcvd the beans in 3 wks, (USA), this time its been 19 days still no beans. I ordered top-44 ast time, this time White Widow, didnt have mch luck with the topp-44, 1 out of 10 germed

Peace


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 9, 2008)

I just ordered from Nirvana. The seeds reached my home 14 days after the order was placed and the packaging was very stealthy.


----------



## rkm (Mar 9, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> what state? and how long did it take to ship?


To a southeast state. I ordered yesterday and on step 4 about 6 hours later. I dont know why I ordered that many I can only grow two at a time. But at least I will have a decent selection to choose from.


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 9, 2008)

Waitin on Nirvana, I'm not worried. Im really excited tho! Mine wrer shipped the third of March, so pretty soon I will let yall know! April, May, June, July & I'm done buying pot from jackasses who charge too much. Indoor weather permitting


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 10, 2008)

hear hear!

all 5 of my fem snow white sporuted, building my Aero system for 4, 1 is going to be a mother in soil (fastest sprouter)


----------



## Nastydroaste (Mar 10, 2008)

Ordered my White widow on the 28th feb, and they shipped on the 29th, Its now the 10th of march.... I hope they get here...... What type of freebies did you all get with your orders? Would you all consider their freebies as k.b, mids, or shwag? Just cant wait anymore!!!! lol


----------



## xtremeink (Mar 10, 2008)

*it took the dr. about one week,for seed boutique about a week and half but their white label had 15 instead of 10 for the same price and the **attitude seed bank from monday to monday i would use any of these store again *


----------



## Taylor (Mar 10, 2008)

ordered on the 7th from nirvana and its now on step 6 out of 7 and on its way. woot!


----------



## baddawg (Mar 11, 2008)

I ordered from Nirvana on the ship date or step 7 was February 3rd. I emailed them 2 weeks ago and reply said to sit tight, order on way. I gave up and re-ordered through Dr. Chronis and received in less than a week. I hope I still get delievery from Nirvana, but damn, 5 weeks. (sunshine state)


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 12, 2008)

WELL... 10 days and nothing yet.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 12, 2008)

i take that back. seven days. from step 7


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 13, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> **Nirvana**
> Put 3 White Rhino and 3 Hindu Kush to germ, so far all 3 WR are above ground(100%), two HK have peeked out of the ground. Odd considering the WR beans were about 1/2 the size of the average sized mature seeds(That had me concerned).


Bean day! 13 days from order to my door! I love getting the breeder packs!


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 15, 2008)

Nirvana came thru, seeds are small, AK48 seeds are almost scary small. One of the seeds is completely dead. You get what you pay for! I went to Nirvana for reliability, stealth packaging, and price. I didn't want to spend a bunch on really good seeds yet, so they did well as far as I'm concerned! I would recommend them to any beginner, who is skeptical about getting seeds sent to them.


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 15, 2008)

oh yeah, 14 days from ship date, 18 days total! Thanks Nirvana!


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought nirvana seeds from the sensibe seed bank...took like 4 weeks over christmas to get here...I placed another order here about 2 weeks ago...I will let you know when i get them....I got bb cheese this time though..


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 15, 2008)

11 days. from order to delivery. 

just got my seeds. socal.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 16, 2008)

krazyannebanks ur a heavy grower arent you???


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 17, 2008)

nope. just two plants. i have no need to grow more than that.


----------



## SneakyToker (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys, long time reader, 1st post. I was going to order some nirvana seeds from weedcity.com, but was wondering if anyone has ever done business with them? They guarantee delivery WITH FREE REPLACEMENT if the are lost or seized, and ship within 48 hrs of order. They claim to be the worlds largest head shop and are located in UK where no red flags, even though seeds are still illegal in UK. If anyone has any info on these guys, please post. Even so, check out the website, and let me know what you guys think. I want Nirvana seeds, I just dont want to wait 5 weeks!!!!


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 17, 2008)

I would just go directly to Nirvana. Mine were shipped in about 48hrs ro less from them anyways. No matter where u go u are waiting, end of story... You know Nirvana takes two weeks, just go with them and wwait. U have to wait 3-4 months anyways until u can smoke the shit. 
Patience my friend, it sux but it is very important when dealing with these females.....


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 17, 2008)

P.S. U will get your seeds so u dont need that bullshit guarentee.... If your seeds really did get confiscated, good luck trying to make good on that collection anyways....


----------



## Taylor (Mar 18, 2008)

day 10 from order date, no seeds


----------



## ingrow (Mar 18, 2008)

3 weeks and still no bean from nirvana, just place a order with attitude seed, lets see which one arrived first


----------



## Peg (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright, I ordered from nirvana an average of three weeks ago, and just recieved my hindu kush seeds today. 1 week for order to be shipped and two for the order to get to the heart of the US.


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Guys nirvana sending in Canada seeds?


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 20, 2008)

pako2007 said:


> Guys nirvana sending in Canada seeds?


If your asking if they ship to Canada, they do!


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 20, 2008)

pako2007 said:


> Guys nirvana sending in Canada seeds?


Although Nirvana is a good company to start with, I will say I think I should have went somewhere else, the customer service is shitty, 2 seds out of ten were ungrowable, and I have heard but can't confirm that they have A)weak strains, and B)If u get the strain you actually order you are lucky. My next buy is going thru Dr. Chronic.... Nothing but good things said about these guys. I have heard of one person having a problem with an order and they replaced it no questions asked, no charge. I emailed Nirvana about the 2 seeds I got that were premature/deformed and no response, I didn't ask for free shit i just asked that if I order their again, will they throw in those 2 seeds? If they can't do that then they won't do shit for anybody.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 20, 2008)

pasadenabri said:


> Although Nirvana is a good company to start with, I will say I think I should have went somewhere else, the customer service is shitty, 2 seds out of ten were ungrowable, and I have heard but can't confirm that they have A)weak strains, and B)If u get the strain you actually order you are lucky. My next buy is going thru Dr. Chronic.... Nothing but good things said about these guys. I have heard of one person having a problem with an order and they replaced it no questions asked, no charge. I emailed Nirvana about the 2 seeds I got that were premature/deformed and no response, I didn't ask for free shit i just asked that if I order their again, will they throw in those 2 seeds? If they can't do that then they won't do shit for anybody.


80% germination rate is normal.


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 20, 2008)

i need send cash but i scare.What great canadian seeds?Is good company?


----------



## vertise (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey everyone got to say i am happy with my Nirvana seeds. I just harvested Some Of my PPP that turned purple. Check it out see there quality. Let me Know what you think

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46002-second-grow-19.html


----------



## baddawg (Mar 25, 2008)

I ordered 1st time from Nirvana 2-3-08 was shipping date. Seven weeks later no seeds. I ordered from Dr. Chronis, got product in less than a week. Nirvana responded to my email, to be patient. If I were any more patient I'de have moss growing on me.


----------



## jamze7417 (Mar 25, 2008)

ordered mine from nirvana on 3-20 they shipped on 3-22. I guess ill just wait and see when they get to SW FL. it seems like Everything takes way longer to get down here for some reason, even regular mail. Hopefully it wont be extra slow. Ill let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 26, 2008)

day 15 from the day the seeds were sent from nirvana, they better come soon


----------



## Zertrock (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got mine.I live in the states and it took about a week and a half!!! I say go Nirvana all the time...Good fast service.I was surprised.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 27, 2008)

a week and a half?!? its been 19 days since i ordered and 16 since they were shipped and no seeds. i too live in the states.


----------



## ingrow (Mar 27, 2008)

i gave up on nirvana, order from attitude on the 16 bean arrived yesterday in breeder package. paid extra for the sign dilivery


----------



## Taylor (Mar 27, 2008)

well if my seeds dont come from nirvana what other seed banks are reliable and ship to the states?


----------



## ingrow (Mar 27, 2008)

try attitude, use code 420 for discount. 11 days to the mid west


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 28, 2008)

alright well. none of my seeds germinated.


----------



## vertise (Mar 28, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> alright well. none of my seeds germinated.


how did you germinate them


----------



## Taylor (Mar 28, 2008)

day 17 since delivery no seeds....hurray.....


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 29, 2008)

paper towel


----------



## vertise (Mar 29, 2008)

ah i prefer soaking them in water. So far two grows 30 seeds most opened.


----------



## GOATBOY (Mar 29, 2008)

amsterdam seeds got my money two months ago, NO seeds yet!!


----------



## GOATBOY (Mar 29, 2008)

I looked at the Nirvana site and I think the same people run the Amsterdam seed site!!
But I could be wrong.


----------



## vertise (Mar 29, 2008)

Have no idea i ordered from both sites nirvana was quicker


----------



## Taylor (Mar 29, 2008)

day 18 from delivery no seeds


----------



## steve99 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey cali gurl did you ever get the seeds from nirvana...and was it what you exspected.....i dont no who to get them from i got riped off 3 times,,not from them...some one please help i will pay whateven


----------



## steve99 (Mar 29, 2008)

i got riped from the weedseedshop....what a fucking DICK..any one what seed bank haves the island sweet skunk i ...cant seem to get seeds no whare..got ried 3 times please help


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 30, 2008)

steve99 Bc seed king have island sweet skunk


----------



## jamze7417 (Apr 1, 2008)

I ordered my seeds from nirvana on the 20th, they shipped on the 22nd and got them yesterday (the 31st). Im in SW Florida. The stealth shipping was so funny, i start laughing when i saw it lol.


----------



## baddawg (Apr 1, 2008)

Yesterday was 8 full weeks to the day no seeds from Nirvana. I realize it is a risk everytime ordering overseas, but I hoping my first time would be "sprecial". I ordered from Dr. Chronis, got in 1 week. Nothing like rebound seed. (ok poor attempt at humor)


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2008)

hmmm day 23 from the day the seeds were shipped and no seeds................good?


----------



## DancingInTheFlames (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordered 3 packs of seeds on Saturday, they were shipped by Tuesday. We'll see when they get to me!


----------



## rmel0622 (Jan 5, 2009)

What up...

I was sorta ify about ordering seeds online so I read forums and searched to see who had the best reviews....turns out nirvava had them, 

I ordered 10 skunk #1 seeds fro about 33$ with the thought in the back of my mind that they might not come.....

after about 10 days they showed up at my house in an envolope that looked like a letter one of my friends had wrote me which wasnt sketchy looking at all and i opened up the letter and there were my seeeeeds. 

I would def give nirvava seeds a 10 for their work.

before writing this i was jus like everyone else reading the forums to see which sompany wokred.

good luuuuuck.

![]F


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Gypsy Nirvana's Seedboutique.com has never let me down. They have some of the best prices around too!


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 5, 2009)

CaliGurl said:


> *the most I have seen and heard happening with seeds is a very sad note in the mail, meaning they grab the seeds before they reach you. I think its pretty safe you can t really get in trouble for ordering them, how they gonna prove they are your if you never get the package. n e ways i ordered from nirvana for the first time , i usually order from the doc, but not shipping here any more  they recieved my payment same day and shipped on 28th of january still no sign of em yet but I have had an order from amsterdam seeds take 2 months b4, i thought for sure they where seized. You just take ur chances. I asked nirvana appx delivery time they said 1 week up to 2 months just depends, thats a pretty broad time frame, just sit back smoke and wait, hopefully they will reach u. *


 
Good advise.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 5, 2009)

My order from Nirvana shipped recently.....Hoping they make it safely. Never pile a huge order into one seedbank, Get a few small orders from few different banks, If they all make it....fuckin a, but at least all your eggs are not in one basket


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

So right you are, Atombomb!!


----------



## Love4Ganja (Jan 25, 2010)

baddawg said:


> Yesterday was 8 full weeks to the day no seeds from Nirvana. I realize it is a risk everytime ordering overseas, but I hoping my first time would be "sprecial". I ordered from Dr. Chronis, got in 1 week. Nothing like rebound seed. (ok poor attempt at humor)


did you ever get your seeds from nirvana baddawg? im in N.E. FL and its been like 17 days since shipment. i dont wanna give up hope.


----------



## omohundro (Feb 6, 2012)

Nirvana Seeds Company are a bunch of stoned thieves. They take your money and then you never hear from them again. If you write to them, they like to pretend that your order "got lost in the mail".

Nirvana Seed Company is really pathetic. Half of their online reviews are bullshit spam put up by the masturbating web watchers who work for Nirvana.

Nirvan seeds are cheap .... but they do not germinate or grow worth a shit. U get what you pay for (unless Nirvana just steals your money)


----------

